# Could use some advice!



## camproad (Sep 29, 2010)

I recently bought a nice piece of woodland near the Adirondack Mountains with the intention of building a snowmobile/hunting camp on it. My camp road is now built (approximatlely 2000' long) and work is beginning on the camp, and I'm trying to figure out the best way to keep my road clear of snow this winter. It's a gravel road (and new, so it's soft right now), and it winds through the woods and over some very steep elevations both up and down. The area does get heavy snow, so I've been told to get a pickup with a v-plow. Right now I don't own either, and I've been looking at everything from tractors to SUV's but I'm not sure of the best approach.

Suggestions appreciated ...


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

What's the budget and how frequently will you be able to maintain it?


----------



## camproad (Sep 29, 2010)

the budget is somewhat limited so I was thinking about trying to find an older model truck or SUV that I could just leave on site if necessary. I plan to be there every weekend, but it's less than an hour drive to get there from my home so I could go up during the week to plow if we get a snowfall.


----------



## camproad (Sep 29, 2010)

I need to stay under 10 grand total if possible.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

How about contracting with someone local to keep the road open for you? I had several like that. It was good because there wasn't a particular time it needed done. It would just always be open when the owner came up.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mick;1079805 said:


> How about contracting with someone local to keep the road open for you? I had several like that. It was good because there wasn't a particular time it needed done. It would just always be open when the owner came up.


Thats what I would do. For even half, you could get at least a few years of plowing if not more. As far as equipment, I would say a 4x4 tractor with blower might work better than a plow. Plus, you might get more use out of a tractor in the woods.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Tractor with a big blower is what you need to do a place like that. Trcuk with a v-plow is going to run too big a risk of getting stuck.

I agree that the best option for the next year or so (if not permanently) is to hire it out to a local snow removal place. You may be able to negotiate the price down since you don't need it open immediately to get out and go to work, you could voluntarily be last in line for removal or something.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You'll have several problems with doing it yourself - especially with a truck and plow -

You'll need a place to store it inside and that you can get to.

Depending on the road and your expertise, there is concern you could get stuck, slide off the road or get in other trouble.

You'll need to maintain it.

It will likely snow more than a truck with a plow can handle. This is one advantage of a tractor with a blower and/or loader. Another is being less likely to get stuck, slide off the road, etc.

Do you really want to face these hassles after driving all the way there?


----------



## PLOWTIME (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a camp in northern vermont with a gravel road about a mile long.The camp sits at 2400 elevation so its all up hill. I get up there every other weekend so i can be dealing withe alot of snow,i use a kubota L3710 with a cab front blower and good set v bar chains and have never had a problem getting the road open. The tractor blower combo is the way to go.


----------



## camproad (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of your replies! That's why I wanted to ask the pros. A tractor/blower is out of my price range for now, but hopefully someday I can afford one. My brother-in-law has a big Kubota 75hp with a front blower (but he's not close by) - cost him $60 g's. In the meantime, I'll try to find someone to hire. I did try that over the summer with no luck, but maybe now is a better time to start asking around.


----------



## camproad (Sep 29, 2010)

By the way guys, someone else recommended I just invest in a set of tracks for an SUV from American Track Truck.com, and not worry about plowing it at all. Let's hear it! Thoughts?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Those tracks are VERY expensive and difficult to put on. Watch Craig'sList for plow guys in the area where your camp is or put your own "WANTED - Plow Guy" in the "WANTED" section.


----------



## PLOWTIME (Jan 16, 2004)

Just keep looking for a tractor one will show up at good price mine is a 2003 that came factory cab blower and loader i got for 14000.00.About those tracks that is a good way to go.There is a guy in maine who makes them also there called snow buggy tracks. when i priced them they ran about $5000.00


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

You say you are near the Adirondacks. They are pretty big! If you are closer to the south-western side, near the Tughill Plateau, a truck and plow won't even begin to clear a road only opened up on weekends. Typically there can be several feet of fresh snow. 

I would also be looking at hiring it done until you can get a tractor with a heated cab and a blower.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

just get a used plow truck and blade and have at it. I have a 1500 ft driveway uphill in the western southern tier of ny and we get just as much lake effect from erie. i just plow it downhill as much as possible taking much care not to get stuck. take your time nice and slow and be aware of where you are at all times and i think you will be okay. NOW if you can't be there when a big event is coming you should have a standby farmer with a tractor or a plowguy to open it for you during an event.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Like others have said you should hire somebody for now. After you are in a better financial situation you should buy a trator with a front mount blower IMO.


----------

